# calcaneocuboid joint fusion



## KatieGal (Jun 20, 2013)

HELP! 

I have been trying to find the answer to this question - what code do you use for this procedure? Can anyone help please.  

An incision was made laterally over the mid foot.  Dissection continued down through subcutaneous tissues to the calcaneocuboid joint using care to avoid damage to the sural neurovascular bundle.  Subperiosteal dissection was carried out over the calcaneocuboid joint.  The surfaces were osteotomized to expose cancellous bone and remove the surfaces.  The surfaces were fish-scaled appropriately.  A mid foot fusion plate from the Arthrex system  was then placed appropriately and pinned in position.  Platelet gel was placed into the gap.  Bone graft was also placed.  Screw holes were then filled appropriately.  The initial fixation resulted in a gap medially and this was changed to improve that gap.  The combination resulted in good compression with bone graft and platelet gel in the fusion site that was present.  At the completion of the procedure, radiographically there was good  compression throughout the fusion site in AP and lateral planes and there was good position of placed hardware.  The wound was irrigated.  Subcutaneous tissues were closed with 2-0 chromic.  Skin was closed with 2-0 nylon.  A standard Jones splint was applied.

Thank you for helping me.

Katie


----------



## lewisbr (Jun 20, 2013)

Katie, I would look at the code set 28705-28760, not sure which  joint but 28740 is midtarsal or tarsometatarsal joint, single. hope this helps.


----------



## KatieGal (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you so much - I have been having trouble deciding which of those codes are correct.  You have solved my problem.  

THANK YOU!!! 

Katie


----------

